# Dave Bautista, fight. SPOILER!!!



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dave Bautista won his first mma tonight by way of tko. He did get rocked in the first round but turned it around and got his back then began to drop down some pretty big shots. Did anyone else catch the fight?? if so what did u think of his performance????


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty much happened the way I expected. Bobby and Brock paved the way for the wrestlers and I expected Bautista to take it to the ground for a GNP victory. 

Obviously his stand up is very similar for someone with that type of physique. Basically he will never be able to generate much power. I'm glad he kept it real and fought in a much smaller circuit with a tune up fight. This actually makes it all the more impressive for Brock to come in to the UFC and fight top tiered fighters with very limited MMA experience. 

It's good to see cross over as it further cements MMA as the sport for the I-generation.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Pretty much happened the way I expected. Bobby and Brock paved the way for the wrestlers and I expected Bautista to take it to the ground for a GNP victory.
> 
> Obviously his stand up is very similar for someone with that type of physique. Basically he will never be able to generate much power. I'm glad he kept it real and fought in a much smaller circuit with a tune up fight. This actually makes it all the more impressive for Brock to come in to the UFC and fight top tiered fighters with very limited MMA experience.
> 
> It's good to see cross over as it further cements MMA as the sport for the I-generation.


There is a slight difference in this case I believe...Brock and Bobby had legitimate NCAA wrestling careers, something which I don't believe Dave Bautista did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What was with the bad blood at the end? 

Basic fight, his opponent looked out of shape but fought smart and pressured Dave early not letting him get comfortable. I didn't think he looked to rocked earlier but struggled to get off the fence despite looking at least like the physically stronger opponent. Got his opponent down late in the first and from there, transitioned to mount which looked fairly easy, his opponent rolled and Batista GnP to the stoppage, he did appear high enough that a better fighter likely could have bucked him off but his opponents waist size was likely the reason he was so high as he needed to be to get the hooks in.

He neither looked impressive or horrendous but merely like a guy in his first MMA fight.


----------



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Toxic said:


> What was with the bad blood at the end?
> 
> Basic fight, his opponent looked out of shape but fought smart and pressured Dave early not letting him get comfortable. I didn't think he looked to rocked earlier but struggled to get off the fence despite looking at least like the physically stronger opponent. Got his opponent down late in the first and from there, transitioned to mount which looked fairly easy, his opponent rolled and Batista GnP to the stoppage, he did appear high enough that a better fighter likely could have bucked him off but his opponents waist size was likely the reason he was so high as he needed to be to get the hooks in.
> 
> He neither looked impressive or horrendous but merely like a guy in his first MMA fight.


I didnt even notice the mount, my stream was pretty bad. I agree about him starting in a smaller circuit. I dont think he will ever make it to a large scale show, or at least fight good competition at a large scale show. Its cool to see him in the cage tho.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

I felt that even I, a 205 pound man who is non athletic, could have beat Daves ass tonight. The man did not look like an MMA fighter at all tonight in my eyes. They claimed he turned down UFC and Strikeforce.... haha RIGHT! Why would he turn down the top MMA organization in the world? 

Batista was just asking to get knocked out. He didnt defend for shit. I think this fight was rigged anyway. They promoted his movie more than they did his fight. Who would want to watch a movie starring an MMA fighter who lost his first fight? Nobody! So get rid of the guy who would have beat his ass and replace his with the fat man from the trailer park. 

Rigged!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lock Bresnar said:


> I felt that even I, a 205 pound man who is non athletic, could have beat Daves ass tonight. The man did not look like an MMA fighter at all tonight in my eyes. They claimed he turned down UFC and Strikeforce.... haha RIGHT! Why would he turn down the top MMA organization in the world?
> 
> Batista was just asking to get knocked out. He didnt defend for shit. I think this fight was rigged anyway. They promoted his movie more than they did his fight. Who would want to watch a movie starring an MMA fighter who lost his first fight? Nobody! So get rid of the guy who would have beat his ass and replace his with the fat man from the trailer park.
> 
> Rigged!


I wouldn't doubt it if he turned down the UFC. He knows he isn't about to come in and do what Brock did, and I really doubt the UFC will pay him what he was making in the WWE anyway. This isn't about money for him.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Lock Bresnar said:


> I felt that even I, a 205 pound man who is non athletic, could have beat Daves ass tonight. The man did not look like an MMA fighter at all tonight in my eyes. They claimed he turned down UFC and Strikeforce.... haha RIGHT! Why would he turn down the top MMA organization in the world?
> 
> Batista was just asking to get knocked out. He didnt defend for shit. I think this fight was rigged anyway. They promoted his movie more than they did his fight. Who would want to watch a movie starring an MMA fighter who lost his first fight? Nobody! So get rid of the guy who would have beat his ass and replace his with the fat man from the trailer park.
> 
> Rigged!


Take off the tin foil hat and have a huff of lithium. It will help with these kind of wild delusions.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty sure Dana turned him down instantly not too long after he quit WWE.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the Fight Video!

His Standup looked seriously horrible. His hands were low, no head movement, no leg movement. He literally just stood there and took the blows. I was a bit surprised at that... i imagined a big man like him could atleast throw some serious haymakers. 

Anyway i guess he did as well as you would expect a first time 43 year old to perform. I think Herschel Walker vs Batista might be fun. Id pick Herschel. (I think Herschel said he is done stepping in to the octagon, not sure)


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

I haven't got a chance to see the fight yet, but I'm glad he won


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ace70 said:


> I haven't got a chance to see the fight yet, but I'm glad he won


I posted it on the first page last comment.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Does Bautista know he can put his hands up to block punches? He was terrible....not unusual for someones first fight, gotta treat the guy as a normal human.

Not many people are brock lesner


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Does Bautista know he can put his hands up to block punches? He was terrible....not unusual for someones first fight, gotta treat the guy as a normal human.
> 
> Not many people are brock lesner


And this is the man who gave Lashley smack and said who's stand up is shit a year-year and a half ago. I hope they fight one day, freakshows ftw! Glad he won though. Takes balls to say no to millions and try out MMA because you like it.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess taking Nature Boy chops for years made him think punches don't hurt haha WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Horrid hands but a surprisingly good shoot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He was afraid to throw punches. He didnt have any killer instinct so he was focusing on a gameplan instead of actually using fighting skills. He didnt really throw anything on the feet, and at one stage he had his opponent's arm pinned, opening him for viscious elbows, but he instead looked for another position. His mind was only focused on one thing, and that was getting the mount. He never throught about working his way in or setting things up.

I'm not really one to say "It was good for his first fight". In your first fight you want to excell in one aspect, like striking or BJJ, and then you can advance forward from there into a more well rounded fighter. Batista didnt show any skills in any area really. Still will be interested in his progress though. I see him being triangled or guillotined in his next one.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

His standup probably isn't that bad, he's been training combat sports for a long time and his hands aren't that slow. He just panicked horribly and forgot all of his training and got the win on size and strength advantage. Wins a win, he's human, he panicked and forgot to move.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> His standup probably isn't that bad, he's been training combat sports for a long time and his hands aren't that slow. He just panicked horribly and forgot all of his training and got the win on size and strength advantage. Wins a win, he's human, he panicked and forgot to move.


Pretty much. Since he didnt really throw a shot, you cant guage his stand up yet.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You gotta give him credit that he remained fairly calm and was able to execute his inevitable game plan of taking his opponent down and getting the TKO. 

What would have made me roll my eyes is he went "Super Mario" on em. He paced himself which means he was following a game plan and did not expend too much energy in the cinch. He would have been fine in the 2nd round without gassing. Third who knows...

Got a friend who met em before. He's a cool dude. Pretty much an average joe.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Got a friend who met em before. He's a cool dude. Pretty much an average joe.


What do you mean? Before i came to this forum from the VS wrestlingforum, ppl referred to him as the p***y monster. His list of WWE divas was quite good. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I searched Batista on Youtube and the top result is "Batista first UFC fight". I bet theres like a billion wrestling fans who think UFC means MMA haha.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well he does train UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He trains in MMA not UFC. There's a bit of a difference.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He trains in MMA not UFC. There's a bit of a difference.


Lies and tomfoolery.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rauno said:


> What do you mean? Before i came to this forum from the VS wrestlingforum, ppl referred to him as the p***y monster. His list of WWE divas was quite good. :thumbsup:


Perhaps in that realm in the WWE, but I got an associate who met em. Seemed like a cool kat. Who knows...

At least he didn't try hard to be a bad ass. You know, we know and he knows he won't become a champion, but he's following a dream which I respect and more importantly putting in the work to do it. 

I really think Kurt Angle would have done well. Low center of gravity, Gold medalist, he would jack up a lot 205ers and perhaps 225+ because of his quickness. 

Still amazes me of how much better Brock is vs Lashley and Bautista. I think it's his mentality of just bull rushing people and pummelling them to oblivion + his athleticism. 
Highly doubt there will be another one like em to just come into the UFC and do what he's done. But I'm glad The Reem took care of business though to show the world what a true MMA fighter is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> He trains in MMA not UFC. There's a bit of a difference.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Perhaps in that realm in the WWE, but I got an associate who met em. Seemed like a cool kat. Who knows...
> 
> At least he didn't try hard to be a bad ass. You know, we know and he knows he won't become a champion, but he's following a dream which I respect and more importantly putting in the work to do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah can you imagine if Kurt decided to join MMA instead of pro wrestling? The dudes amature wrestling is almost unmatched, and he seems like a guys guy kind of fighter which usually translates well into striking. By his wrestling finishers, he obviously would have been interested in the sub game so he would probably have trained good jitz.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah can you imagine if Kurt decided to join MMA instead of pro wrestling? The dudes amature wrestling is almost unmatched, and he seems like a guys guy kind of fighter which usually translates well into striking. By his wrestling finishers, he obviously would have been interested in the sub game so he would probably have trained good jitz.


This has been discussed many times. Personally i believe Kurt would've schooled the Tito's back in the day. Would've been the best wrestler ever to step foot in the cage, athletic, crazy toughness and work ethic..


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Kurt would be a former champ and a hall of famer. He would have dominated dark-age MMA with his wrestling.

And are people seriously giving Batista props for that fight? I respect him for nutting up and going for something he wants to do but he looked bad there. Nice shoot and a decent finish on the ground but that was it. His stand up was laughable.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hawndo said:


> Kurt would be a former champ and a hall of famer. He would have dominated dark-age MMA with his wrestling.
> 
> And are people seriously giving Batista props for that fight? I respect him for nutting up and going for something he wants to do but he looked bad there. Nice shoot and a decent finish on the ground but that was it. His stand up was laughable.


I think his stand up looked so bad because he was so one track minded. He wanted to take it down and finish it in the mount. Thats why he threw no punches standing up, no elbows on the ground. He only threw shots when he got there. I wouldnt say his stand up is bad but his mentality and adaptability will need some work.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Props that he took the fight seriously and I can see that he's trained. Imagine if we all fought in a pro fight...we'd probably wouldn't fare much differently. Sparring in the gym and fighting with a live audience is a huge contrast. Being in a live show and putting it on I could feel the energy just being a spectator. I was just putting myself in Bautista's shoes. 

Of course his stand up vs any other fighter was very rudimentary. But he got the win and he remained fairly composed where most of his contemporaries go ballz out which in my mind is a show of inexperience. It's about pacing and strategizing. 

Clyde's right about his statement above...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's possible that his experience in prowrestling may actually have helped him in overcoming the jitters. Anyways yeah props to him for actually doing it. Though like Herschal Walker I don't think he'll do more then two or three fights cause of his age.


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

nice to see him win. poor stand up, needs more training to get on the big stage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

T-Clutch said:


> nice to see him win. poor stand up, needs more training to get on the big stage.


Not his motives.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he's doing it just to prove to himself that he can do it. We probably won't be seeing him getting anymore then a few matches in. Remember this is just like Herschal Walker, few fights at a late age.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^After reading your first part I was actually going to say "What happened to Herschal Walker?" but then you covered it lol. Herschal looked like a beast. I mean 50 or not that dude could have been a SF champ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well according to his wikipedia page he's still looking to fight but he hasn't fought in over a year. Plus I read somewhere that he'd retired. Also the Zuffa takeover of Strikeforce played a role.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well according to his wikipedia page he's still looking to fight but he hasn't fought in over a year. Plus I read somewhere that he'd retired. Also the Zuffa takeover of Strikeforce played a role.


I read an article where he said he is done and hopes to just help build the sport from the sidelines. Hopes to bring more money to the sport so these guys can get paid more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sucks. I think he easily could have worked his way up to a SF title shot, and perhaps reign. I'm glad he never made it that big because I wouldnt want to see a dude of his age get smashed up, but he has the skillset to leave himself a memorable legacy in the sport.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way it doesn't matter cause Strikeforce has no heavyweight division. If he'd kept fighting he would've fought in the UFC. I'm not sure how he could have done in the UFC heavyweight division.


----------

